# JW Benson Serial Number Catalog / Information



## TPSRodgers (Jul 28, 2021)

I recently found a JW Benson pocket watch in the belongings of my late father. Upon opening it I found some engravings and a serial number (400152). THe other marks are in the center of the back plate -- a 9 in a diamond in the center and 375 in a rectangle stamped below the diamond. There are two other marks on either side of the diamond but I need a stronger magnifying device. The face has JW Benson written on it and below the seond hand dial (inset in the face is written Swiss made)If anyone can help direct me to an online resource that could help or provide any information, I would greatly appreciate it. The numbers are calligraphic alpha numeric.

Thank you for your consideration, time and expdertise.

Tim Rodgers

Alberta Canada


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

TPSRodgers said:


> I recently found a JW Benson pocket watch in the belongings of my late father. Upon opening it I found some engravings and a serial number (400152). THe other marks are in the center of the back plate -- a 9 in a diamond in the center and 375 in a rectangle stamped below the diamond. There are two other marks on either side of the diamond but I need a stronger magnifying device. The face has JW Benson written on it and below the seond hand dial (inset in the face is written Swiss made)If anyone can help direct me to an online resource that could help or provide any information, I would greatly appreciate it. The numbers are calligraphic alpha numeric.
> 
> Thank you for your consideration, time and expdertise.
> 
> ...


 On JW Benson, Wikipedia is a good start. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_William_Benson

You're very unlikely to be able to get any information from the serial number. The other marks you can see are hallmarks, which are useful for identifying the case. The ones you describe relate to the purity of the metal (silver?) and the others should tell you where it was assayed, the year and the maker. We can help if you post clear photographs, or use this online resource. https://www.silvermakersmarks.co.uk/index.htm Start with Hallmark Identification, then go to Makers Marks.

Then you need to open the case and look at the movement. Again, we may be able to help identify it from clear photographs.

You can post links to your pictures if you have them hosted elsewhere, or use the gallery here, which is free for two weeks.

https://thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/subscriptions/


----------

